# Form 80- Is it required to print and scan all pages



## ratheesh001 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi

I am currently filling the form80 document document in softcopy for me and my spouse for 189 visa application. After filling is it required to print all pages of the form and then scan or is it enough to print and scan only the page where signature is required and then merge it to the filled softcopy using some pdf editing tool. Can somebody please provide guidance on this based on the experience. 

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ratheesh001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently filling the form80 document document in softcopy for me and my spouse for 189 visa application. After filling is it required to print all pages of the form and then scan or is it enough to print and scan only the page where signature is required and then merge it to the filled softcopy using some pdf editing tool. Can somebody please provide guidance on this based on the experience.
> 
> Thanks


Only scan the pages where you signed/written. You can then merge with the other softcopy.


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

I bought one month subscription to Adobe Acrobat DC Pro, and this let me type everything into my forms, then I printed only the signature page, signed it, scanned it, and merged it into the form 80 document. done.


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

Adobe has a feature that lets you sign electronically, you don't have a to print and scan.


----------



## ratheesh001 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot


----------

